# New cage almost done



## bfb345 (May 30, 2013)

Hi everyone I haven't posted on here for a long time but I have good news. Chubb's cage is almost done all I have to do is put in the doors and then I'm done and he can go to his new house. I'm sure he is going to love it. It's made of birch purchased from homedepot for 45 a sheet, waterproofing spray unknown company 15 dollars total, doors my dad covered everything so that's all I had to buy. The dimensions are 8x2x2 because I can't fit anything else through my doors lol. I am super happy it is almost finished I can't wait to put him in it. I will post pictures tomorrow if I remember or when it's done which will be roughly Sunday I still have to buy locks of some kind and vents. Once chubbs moves I have an open 6 foot cage any ideas on a new animal I'm not sure yet I may just put a colony of leopard geckos in their. Thanks again everyone


----------



## laurarfl (May 31, 2013)

post photos!


----------



## bfb345 (May 31, 2013)

I will when I get home the water proofing is done and dry so now I just need the vents which i hope I can pick up on the way home from school and then it will be done. I may need some more cypress though and I have to drill the holes for the lights and vents and then carry the huge thing down stairs to my room lol. By the way does anyone know how to reply on tapatalk I can't figure it out


----------



## Chris23039 (May 31, 2013)

Tapatalk on the iPhone there is a speech bubble with 3 dots in thats the reply button, but I'm not sure about android


----------



## bfb345 (May 31, 2013)

I'm on my iPod but I can't find it what window is it in and where on the page


----------



## Chris23039 (May 31, 2013)

Umm have you got tapatalk 1 or 2, I've got 2 and its at the top right next to the name of the thread, il have a look for 1 now invade your using that


----------



## Chris23039 (May 31, 2013)

Umm I hope this'll help you


----------



## bfb345 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks cris I figured it out for some reason I wasn't on the right page I'm going to post pics in just a minute wahoo


----------



## bfb345 (May 31, 2013)

. Here it is


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 1, 2013)

The cage is now fully done i just have to get it into my room so ill post pics when it's fully set up I'm just happy it's done


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## bfb345 (Jun 2, 2013)

Chubbs is loving it ill post some pics in a bit I need more cypress I forgot I only had like a fourth of a bag left oops


----------

